# RV condundrum...



## Larry Gude

...what would be the Optimal RV/Trailer/combination for travel, camping and bringing along the bikes AND the dawg? 

A. Ok, I have a pick up, a Tundra but, it's only rated for 8,000#'s towing. 
I have a good motorcycle trailer it handles with ease. That's the simplest, cheapest solution; Tundra/trailer and stay at people's homes and hotels. Covers the motorcycle end BUT it leaves out the dog, so, no good. (I ain't not, no way, not no how tenting it) and lots of people I could mooch off of don't like dogs in their home not to mention hotels and motels. Not a solution. 

B. The best I can find in a 5th wheel toy hauler is really pushing it weight wise for the Tundra. That would be great as it covers the bikes, RV'ing and adds the ability to set up camp and use the truck if weather is bad and a 5th wheel is going to be cheaper, for the most part, than a class C or A RV. And, get rid of motorcycle trailer. This would be best if not for the limited size of the truck. 

C. A Class C or A toy hauler. Few and far between and the toy part really eats up RV space given I want to be able to fit two full sized bikes as well as gear, tools, etc. It would be great from the standpoint of one unit, towing nothing. It covers the bikes and dog and RV'ing, Not great but, a good solution. 

D. A class C or A to pull motorcycle trailer. This adds a vehicle that sits most of the time. It would be best in terms of comfort as well as separating the oily dirty part from the living part. Also leaves the motorcycle trailer to be pulled by the pick up for short trips. Most expensive and problematic solution. This would work but, a lot of money. 

So, in writing this down, it seems to me, I'd most like the pick up/5th wheel combo. A toy hauler travel trailer would work too but, by all accounts, 5th wheel is the preferred way to go. 

Is it agreed that 5th wheel is more better than travel trailer? 

And

How far can I can go with the Tundra? The dealer (and trailer salespeople) claim when you set them up for 5th wheel towing, you can safely go beyond the ratings. Of course they do. 

Thoughts? 





It's not out of the question to get a stouter truck but, that's problematic in the near term = $.


----------



## mAlice

1) You could do more research into lodging.  I have friends who take their dogs everywhere, and don't seem to have too much trouble finding lodging that allows them.

2) More research into the towing capacity of your truck when set up for 5th wheel.  I know we have a lot more truck than we need to pull ours, but I really couldn't tell you what the minimum is.  It all depends on the tow capacity and size RV you'll be hauling.


----------



## vbailey

Don't go over your weight..you will want to pack things for camping into your camper/5th wheel,,lots of cool camping gear..that may take you over, so don't start out over weight...allow room for stuff..


----------



## desertrat

I've been kind of looking at the same thing. For me it would mean a new truck to haul what I want. I need one soon anyway though. 2500 here we come. Gas prices, get ready to head for the sky. This is if I decide to do this.


----------



## ginwoman

We would love to have a 5th Wheel TOY HAULER. We always carry our dawgs and our golf cart. We  have a camper trailer and a 3500 GMC which will hold the golf cart. Its a pretty good setup but have limited storage and is tricky to get all our "stuff" loaded.  Everything has its "spot".   There is a very nice toy hauler for sale at the Clements intersection.


----------



## nutz

Definitely look at some 5th wheel toy haulers. Tow capacity is different than pin weight. Airbag upgrade and a super glide hitch, should be good to go.


----------



## bcp

Larry, there are a number of light weight (under 8k full loaded) toy hauler tag alongs that would suit you just fine.
 The tundra would have no problem pulling these. The would have a bedroom for you, a "living room" kitchen, full bath and full hookups including central A/C and heat.


----------



## bcp

For an example look up Salem Sport Toy Haulers.
 They have a 28 ft model that is under 7k. Add the bike and you would be close to recommended weight.
 You can also find them shorter, and lighter if you dont really care about so much interior room.


----------



## dave1959

When listening to all the "expert" advice on here, Please keep in mind...
.
" What you _can tow_, and what you _should tow _are two very different things.


----------



## desertrat

dave1959 said:


> When listening to all the "expert" advice on here, Please keep in mind...
> .
> " What you _can tow_, and what you _should tow _are two very different things.



Not to mention what type of terrain and how far. For a trip though the Rockys for example I would not want to be anywhere near max towing.


----------



## kom526

dave1959 said:


> When listening to all the "expert" advice on here, Please keep in mind...
> .
> " What you _can tow_, and what you _should tow _are two very different things.



It's not how much you can tow, but how much you can safely stop.


----------



## aps45819

I've never understood the allure of RV living.
You need a large initial investment and with a trailer you need a large tow vehical.
This allows you live in cramped quarters where you need to do all the same house keeping chores you do at home, cooking, cleaning, dishwashing, etc

How is this a vacation?

A motor home will cost at least $35-50k. I can stay in a lot of hotels and eat in a lot of resturants for that and I don't have to drive a bus getting 8 mpg to get there


----------



## struggler44

aps45819 said:


> I've never understood the allure of RV living.
> You need a large initial investment and with a trailer you need a large tow vehical.
> This allows you live in cramped quarters where you need to do all the same house keeping chores you do at home, cooking, cleaning, dishwashing, etc
> 
> How is this a vacation?
> 
> A motor home will cost at least $35-50k. I can stay in a lot of hotels and eat in a lot of resturants for that and I don't have to drive a bus getting 8 mpg to get there



we would take ours just about anywhere; on vacation, races or just a weekend somewhere. Our chores were a minimum as all our laundry came home to do, cooking was always outside on a grill and there is always something to do outside....Cramped quarters is a matter of your company, we had a 31ft with a superslide and it was very comfortable, kids has their own room with 4 bunk beds and we had a door to close them off


----------



## BadGirl

Larry Gude said:


> ...what would be the Optimal RV/Trailer/combination for travel, camping and bringing along the bikes AND the dawg?
> 
> A. Ok, I have a pick up, a Tundra but, it's only rated for 8,000#'s towing.
> I have a good motorcycle trailer it handles with ease. That's the simplest, cheapest solution; Tundra/trailer and stay at people's homes and hotels. Covers the motorcycle end BUT it leaves out the dog, so, no good. (I ain't not, no way, not no how tenting it) and lots of people I could mooch off of don't like dogs in their home not to mention hotels and motels. Not a solution.
> 
> B. The best I can find in a 5th wheel toy hauler is really pushing it weight wise for the Tundra. That would be great as it covers the bikes, RV'ing and adds the ability to set up camp and use the truck if weather is bad and a 5th wheel is going to be cheaper, for the most part, than a class C or A RV. And, get rid of motorcycle trailer. This would be best if not for the limited size of the truck.
> 
> C. A Class C or A toy hauler. Few and far between and the toy part really eats up RV space given I want to be able to fit two full sized bikes as well as gear, tools, etc. It would be great from the standpoint of one unit, towing nothing. It covers the bikes and dog and RV'ing, Not great but, a good solution.
> 
> D. A class C or A to pull motorcycle trailer. This adds a vehicle that sits most of the time. It would be best in terms of comfort as well as separating the oily dirty part from the living part. Also leaves the motorcycle trailer to be pulled by the pick up for short trips. Most expensive and problematic solution. This would work but, a lot of money.
> 
> So, in writing this down, it seems to me, I'd most like the pick up/5th wheel combo. A toy hauler travel trailer would work too but, by all accounts, 5th wheel is the preferred way to go.
> 
> Is it agreed that 5th wheel is more better than travel trailer?
> 
> And
> 
> How far can I can go with the Tundra? The dealer (and trailer salespeople) claim when you set them up for 5th wheel towing, you can safely go beyond the ratings. Of course they do.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not out of the question to get a stouter truck but, that's problematic in the near term = $.



The first question would be.. Are you going to use it enough to be worthwhile to buy, or are you going to be making payments while it sits in the yard?

I think the best choice would be to rent, but that's just me (and if you rent, if it breaks it's not your problem, nor is maintenance..)

:itsbob:


----------



## BadGirl

Larry Gude said:


> ...How far can I can go with the Tundra? The dealer (and trailer salespeople) claim when you set them up for 5th wheel towing, you can safely go beyond the ratings. Of course they do.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> .



AND this is a true statement..

I have to do this with HMMWVs, and they are VERY limited as to how much they can tow mostly due to the Tow Pintle and how it mates to the back of the HMMWV.. 

As you can probably guess, a HMMWV has MORE than enough Horsepower to tow a lot of weight, but the hardware just won't do it. 

Going to a 5th wheel more than triples the tow capacity.

(oops :itsbob


----------



## struggler44

BadGirl said:


> AND this is a true statement..
> 
> I have to do this with HMMWVs, and they are VERY limited as to how much they can tow mostly due to the Tow Pintle and how it mates to the back of the HMMWV..
> 
> As you can probably guess, a HMMWV has MORE than enough Horsepower to tow a lot of weight, but the hardware just won't do it.
> 
> *Going to a 5th wheel more than triples the tow capacity*.
> 
> (oops :itsbob



Towing power shouldn't be the issue, I think it's more in the line of stopping and controlling the RV where the tow vehicle is concerned, along with wearing out the tow vehicle.


----------



## Hank

aps45819 said:


> I've never understood the allure of RV living.
> You need a large initial investment and with a trailer you need a large tow vehical.
> This allows you live in cramped quarters where you need to do all the same house keeping chores you do at home, cooking, cleaning, dishwashing, etc
> 
> How is this a vacation?
> 
> A motor home will cost at least $35-50k. I can stay in a lot of hotels and eat in a lot of resturants for that and I don't have to drive a bus getting 8 mpg to get there



why are you so angry?


----------



## aps45819

Hank said:


> why are you so angry?



the hours I've spent crawling down the road stuck behind RVs. The Blue Ridge Parkway is the worst. Beautiful smooth road with sweeping curve that are motorcycle heaven at about 55-60 mph and the RVs want to do 25.


----------



## bcp

aps45819 said:


> I've never understood the allure of RV living.
> You need a large initial investment and with a trailer you need a large tow vehical.
> This allows you live in cramped quarters where you need to do all the same house keeping chores you do at home, cooking, cleaning, dishwashing, etc
> 
> How is this a vacation?
> 
> A motor home will cost at least $35-50k. I can stay in a lot of hotels and eat in a lot of resturants for that and I don't have to drive a bus getting 8 mpg to get there


First a trailer will cost anywhere from 17k and up, depends on size and such.
 (he wont be pulling much more than a low 20k trailer with a tundra)
 next a MOTOR HOME will cost 100k to 500k, again depending on the layout and amenities.
 Next, you can have that hotel, I cant get past the thought of putting my head on a pillow that is saturated with somebody elses splooge from the night before. They can change to pillow case, but that pillow underneath still has the nasties. Goes for the mattress and carpets too.


----------



## Larry Gude

bcp said:


> Larry, there are a number of light weight (under 8k full loaded) toy hauler tag alongs that would suit you just fine.
> The tundra would have no problem pulling these. The would have a bedroom for you, a "living room" kitchen, full bath and full hookups including central A/C and heat.



We ####ed up.  Looked at some used LOADED 38-40 footers last night with toy room that IS a room with 1/2 bath!!! 

I got me some serious flower selling to do.


----------



## Larry Gude

dave1959 said:


> When listening to all the "expert" advice on here, Please keep in mind...
> .
> " What you _can tow_, and what you _should tow _are two very different things.



Roger that


----------



## Larry Gude

desertrat said:


> Not to mention what type of terrain and how far. For a trip though the Rockys for example I would not want to be anywhere near max towing.



How bad could it be? I mean, come on! Half the trip is downhill!


----------



## bcp

Larry Gude said:


> We ####ed up.  Looked at some used LOADED 38-40 footers last night with toy room that IS a room with 1/2 bath!!!
> 
> I got me some serious flower selling to do.



 Some of those "campers" can be nice enough to call home. But, you might want to think about at least a 250 or 2500 series truck for a 38 footer. 
 and like mentioned, what you can pull is one thing, what you can stop is a totally different experience. And the trailer brakes are nice but, as I found out in Iowa, there is a chance that something will F up and leave you at 70 mph on the highway when you suddenly realize that the trailer brakes are no longer in the equation. The truck needs to be able to stop the trailer safely without the trailer brakes.


----------



## bcp

Larry Gude said:


> How bad could it be? I mean, come on! Half the trip is downhill!



I pulled my camper all the way through the Rockies. No problem. You can do it. plus with the toy hauler, if the truck does break down, just hook the bike up to the camper, put the truck in the bay and off you go.

 I really cant think of anything that could go wrong with this


----------



## itsbob

struggler44 said:


> Towing power shouldn't be the issue, I think it's more in the line of stopping and controlling the RV where the tow vehicle is concerned, along with wearing out the tow vehicle.



This is true. The Fifth wheel helps in all of the above.

Fifth wheel, as long as you don't exceed the Rear Axle weight, and gross vehicle weight of the tow vehicle, will allow you better handling, and significantly more trailer weight allowance.

You're moving the weight of the trailer from the VERY back of the vehilce to over the rear axles.  MUCH better control.. and less likely to remove to much weight from the front of the vehicle, giving you a more stable ride.

Trailer of any significant size should have its own braking system.


----------



## bcp

itsbob said:


> This is true. The Fifth wheel helps in all of the above.
> 
> Fifth wheel, as long as you don't exceed the Rear Axle weight, and gross vehicle weight of the tow vehicle, will allow you better handling, and significantly more trailer weight allowance.
> 
> You're moving the weight of the trailer from the VERY back of the vehilce to over the rear axles.  MUCH better control.. and less likely to remove to much weight from the front of the vehicle, giving you a more stable ride.
> 
> Trailer of any significant size should have its own braking system.



This is all why I wish now that I had bought the fiver in the first place. Although with the dually the bumper pull does not seem to be too much weight or does it push the truck around.
 as far as brakes go, Isnt it a requirement that any trailer over 3k gross must have its own brakes? I know mine has brakes on all four wheels, they come on before the truck brakes do then increase with the pedal action. (That might all be the controller though) Getting ready to change the brake system on the trailer from drum to disk.


----------



## nutz

bcp said:


> This is all why I wish now that I had bought the fiver in the first place. Although with the dually the bumper pull does not seem to be too much weight or does it push the truck around.
> as far as brakes go, Isnt it a requirement that any trailer over 3k gross must have its own brakes? I know mine has brakes on all four wheels, they come on before the truck brakes do then increase with the pedal action. (That might all be the controller though) Getting ready to change the brake system on the trailer from drum to disk.



Did you already get a kit or is a dealer doing the switch? How many $$ are involved to make that happen?


----------



## Vince

aps45819 said:


> *I've never understood the allure of RV living.*You need a large initial investment and with a trailer you need a large tow vehical.
> This allows you live in cramped quarters where you need to do all the same house keeping chores you do at home, cooking, cleaning, dishwashing, etc
> 
> How is this a vacation?
> 
> A motor home will cost at least $35-50k. I can stay in a lot of hotels and eat in a lot of resturants for that and I don't have to drive a bus getting 8 mpg to get there


  Not an attractive option I would choose.  :shrug:  Too much money for too little return unless you intend to sell everything and travel the country in it.  Guess it's just not for me.


----------



## Larry Gude

BadGirl said:


> *The first question would be*.. Are you going to use it enough to be worthwhile to buy, or are you going to be making payments while it sits in the yard?



THAT is the first question and is the home of "The Great Conundrum"; 'worthwhile'. How to define 'worthwhile? Dollars? Convenience? Use? Features? 

Renting, as you suggest, has many pluses yet also has drawbacks. It ain't cheap at all. I have time in July and January to be gone. That means north and West in the summer and South and West in the Winter. In a perfect world, which does not exist, I would be gone for 5-6 weeks. Throw in occasional weekend trips and I'm looking at something north of 4 or 5k a year, easy, to rent. We do a long trip say, Grand Canyon, the mileage charge is going to SUCK. Throw in the 'value' of a short trip or two not taken because of, say, last minute availability or the simple inconvenience of having to go get it, take it back, load in and out, etc. 

So, if we would rent, spend $4,000 a year, add in the 'cost' of the inconvenience and some sort of value for 'lost' trips, over 10 years that's, at least, $40,000. 

In any event, that is the BIG question, how to value it, what is 'worthwhile'.


----------



## bcp

nutz said:


> Did you already get a kit or is a dealer doing the switch? How many $$ are involved to make that happen?



Im going to do it myself, Im still searching the interweb for the kits, looks like Im going to be spending somewhere around 100 bucks per wheel to do it.


----------



## itsbob

Larry Gude said:


> THAT is the first question and is the home of "The Great Conundrum"; 'worthwhile'. How to define 'worthwhile? Dollars? Convenience? Use? Features?
> 
> Renting, as you suggest, has many pluses yet also has drawbacks. It ain't cheap at all. I have time in July and January to be gone. That means north and West in the summer and South and West in the Winter. In a perfect world, which does not exist, I would be gone for 5-6 weeks. Throw in occasional weekend trips and I'm looking at something north of 4 or 5k a year, easy, to rent. We do a long trip say, Grand Canyon, the mileage charge is going to SUCK. Throw in the 'value' of a short trip or two not taken because of, say, last minute availability or the simple inconvenience of having to go get it, take it back, load in and out, etc.
> 
> So, if we would rent, spend $4,000 a year, add in the 'cost' of the inconvenience and some sort of value for 'lost' trips, over 10 years that's, at least, $40,000.
> 
> In any event, that is the BIG question, how to value it, what is 'worthwhile'.



Well, if you HAVE to buy.. I've got a lead on a really NICE Phaeton..


----------



## Gilligan

My .02. I have a 24' toy hauler, tongue towed. My F-250 diesel truck (older 1989) really is not very happy pulling that camper; I wish I had bought a smaller camper model now.


----------



## nutz

Larry Gude said:


> THAT is the first question and is the home of "The Great Conundrum"; 'worthwhile'. How to define 'worthwhile? Dollars? Convenience? Use? Features?
> 
> Renting, as you suggest, has many pluses yet also has drawbacks. It ain't cheap at all. I have time in July and January to be gone. That means north and West in the summer and South and West in the Winter. In a perfect world, which does not exist, I would be gone for 5-6 weeks. Throw in occasional weekend trips and I'm looking at something north of 4 or 5k a year, easy, to rent. We do a long trip say, Grand Canyon, the mileage charge is going to SUCK. Throw in the 'value' of a short trip or two not taken because of, say, last minute availability or the simple inconvenience of having to go get it, take it back, load in and out, etc.
> 
> So, if we would rent, spend $4,000 a year, add in the 'cost' of the inconvenience and some sort of value for 'lost' trips, over 10 years that's, at least, $40,000.
> 
> In any event, that is the BIG question, how to value it, what is 'worthwhile'.



If you're talking about renting a RV, have you checked prices? It's like 900+/wk and 0.32/mile plus fuel, fees, insurance and tax. And, I believe most  have an extra towing charge for a trailer.


----------



## itsbob

nutz said:


> If you're talking about renting a RV, have you checked prices? It's like 900+/wk and 0.32/mile plus fuel, fees, insurance and tax. And, I believe most  have an extra towing charge for a trailer.



Depending on what you are renting.

If you use a $60,000 "Winnebago" one week out of the year, would it be cheaper to pay the $900 plus mileage, or pay the $500- 1200 monthly loan payment?


----------



## nutz

bcp said:


> Im going to do it myself, Im still searching the interweb for the kits, looks like Im going to be spending somewhere around 100 bucks per wheel to do it.



Not too bad, but is it worth it? Does that include the actuator and reverse lockout setups?


----------



## nutz

itsbob said:


> Depending on what you are renting.
> 
> If you use a $60,000 "Winnebago" one week out of the year, would it be cheaper to pay the $900 plus mileage, or pay the $500- 1200 monthly loan payment?



Oh, I wasn't taking sides, just being nosy. Wasn't sure if he was talking rv rental or something else. But what if it's a smaller toyhauler trailer and he pays cash?  A 2 or 3 horse living quarters trailer could make a nice toyhauler too.


----------



## Christy

Larry, there are a bazillion pet friendly hotels.  Marriott alone has well over 1000 across the US.

Use Marriott


----------



## Chasey_Lane

aps45819 said:


> I've never understood the allure of RV living.
> You need a large initial investment and with a trailer you need a large tow vehical.
> This allows you live in cramped quarters where you need to do all the same house keeping chores you do at home, cooking, cleaning, dishwashing, etc
> 
> How is this a vacation?
> 
> A motor home will cost at least $35-50k. I can stay in a lot of hotels and eat in a lot of resturants for that and I don't have to drive a bus getting 8 mpg to get there



I don't get it either.  When I take a vacation, I want it to be overseas, in the Caribbean, and as far away from Maryland as possible.


----------



## bcp

nutz said:


> Not too bad, but is it worth it? Does that include the actuator and reverse lockout setups?



no actuator
 These are electric, controlled by the brake controller in the truck.
 This is the set right here, 
 but I would be buying them from someone on another forum that bought them and never installed, still new in the box and he only wants 450.00 for everything.


----------



## bcp

Christy said:


> Larry, there are a bazillion pet friendly hotels.  Marriott alone has well over 1000 across the US.
> 
> Use Marriott





Chasey_Lane said:


> I don't get it either.  When I take a vacation, I want it to be overseas, in the Caribbean, and as far away from Maryland as possible.



And then there are those of us that cant stand hotels. You just cant clean enough to get all the mis-directed splooge out of the bed, the carpet, the walls etc.. 
 I like having my own bathroom and shower, beds I know are clean, refrigerator that I know is sanitary. and, I can get my camper set up and be kicked back with a beer faster than you can check in at the hotel, carry your luggage up, unpack and be ready to party.


----------



## Softballkid

I'm in the same boat tow wise as you are Larry, 8k max.

I looked into every 5th wheel/toy hauler and tow behind models out there in the weight class.  I didn't gain enough in the 5th wheel department on my truck to make the money needed worth it.

There are some really nice tow behind models out there that are well within your weight that are toy haulers.  That is, if it is YOU and the dog.

I have the wife and 2 kids, so what we gave up in 'extra' convenience just so I could get a golf cart, made us not go hauler route and went straight TT.

Here are 2 models here, they have them at Economy RVs in Mechanicsville (not sure where you are located)

New Gulf Stream Track & Trail for sale in Mechanicsville MD | 2013 Gulf Stream Track & Trail 24RTH Toy Hauler For Sale from Economy RVs in Mechanicsville Maryland - Economy RVs

New Gulf Stream Track & Trail for sale in Mechanicsville MD | 2013 Gulf Stream Track & Trail 17RTHSE Toy Hauler For Sale from Economy RVs in Mechanicsville Maryland - Economy RVs

Obviously there are others out there, but this is just another idea you could mess with.


----------



## Tomcat

Have a 32' Class A and have used it to haul an open motorcycle trailer. Rearview camera really helps seeing it behind you. You think backing up a trailer driving a pick up is bad, try backing a 12' trailer behind a 32' motorhome when the trailer ball is a good 10' behind the rear axle, especially in a crowded campground with everyone watching or waiting to get around you.


----------



## aps45819

bcp said:


> I can get my camper set up and be kicked back with a beer faster than you can check in at the hotel, carry your luggage up, unpack and be ready to party.



No you can't because I got there three hours before you did since I'm not pulling a trailer


----------



## bcp

Tomcat said:


> Have a 32' Class A and have used it to haul an open motorcycle trailer. Rearview camera really helps seeing it behind you. You think backing up a trailer driving a pick up is bad, try backing a 12' trailer behind a 32' motorhome when the trailer ball is a good 10' behind the rear axle, especially in a crowded campground with everyone watching or waiting to get around you.



First, the smaller the trailer the harder it is to back up.
 Next with a 12 foot trailer behind your Class A, you most likely dont even see that trailer until it swings into view of the mirror, and by that time its almost too late to correct it.
  Camera would certainly be the only way I could back your stuff up.


----------



## bcp

aps45819 said:


> No you can't because I got there three hours before you did since I'm not pulling a trailer



I would have got there the same with or without the trailer, speed limit is the speed limit. Towing or not.


----------



## vraiblonde

Some people like to sit around an RV at a campground for vacation; others like to do things, shop, hit bars and restaurants and see some sights.  

To each their own


----------



## bcp

vraiblonde said:


> Some people like to sit around an RV at a campground for vacation; others like to do things, shop, hit bars and restaurants and see some sights.
> 
> To each their own



but you can do all that from a camper too


----------



## Larry Gude

Softballkid said:


> I'm in the same boat tow wise as you are Larry, 8k max.
> 
> I looked into every 5th wheel/toy hauler and tow behind models out there in the weight class.  I didn't gain enough in the 5th wheel department on my truck to make the money needed worth it.
> 
> There are some really nice tow behind models out there that are well within your weight that are toy haulers.  That is, if it is YOU and the dog.
> 
> I have the wife and 2 kids, so what we gave up in 'extra' convenience just so I could get a golf cart, made us not go hauler route and went straight TT.
> 
> Here are 2 models here, they have them at Economy RVs in Mechanicsville (not sure where you are located)
> 
> New Gulf Stream Track & Trail for sale in Mechanicsville MD | 2013 Gulf Stream Track & Trail 24RTH Toy Hauler For Sale from Economy RVs in Mechanicsville Maryland - Economy RVs
> 
> New Gulf Stream Track & Trail for sale in Mechanicsville MD | 2013 Gulf Stream Track & Trail 17RTHSE Toy Hauler For Sale from Economy RVs in Mechanicsville Maryland - Economy RVs
> 
> Obviously there are others out there, but this is just another idea you could mess with.




TT is the only thing that is out. Gotta have bikes (dirt and street) and tools and general ####. Saw a 21 foot C today with the kewlest layout I've ever seen in one that short. So, now, it's back to maybe a C pulling the bike trailer. 

However, we also saw a $100,000 40' 5th wheeler that had a hot tub, a basement, skylights and a helicopter landing pad...


----------



## Larry Gude

itsbob said:


> Well, if you HAVE to buy.. I've got a lead on a really NICE Phaeton..



You know, I used to think that was the ####, a monstrous A. However, now, all I see is a single purpose bus.


----------



## bcp

DuraCozy

 There you go Larry, pop up truck bed camper, 12 ft trailer for the toys.

 Next?


----------



## Larry Gude

bcp said:


> DuraCozy
> 
> There you go Larry, pop up truck bed camper, 12 ft trailer for the toys.
> 
> Next?



BBBZZZT  Wrong answer!   Too old for that. There WILL be some comforts. 

And thanks for commenting. I was hoping you would as it seems to me you know your business about 5th wheelers 'n such.


----------



## vraiblonde

bcp said:


> but you can do all that from a camper too



Not without a bunch of hassle.  Campgrounds are never near civilization.

My idea of a vacation is to get somewhere, park the car, and not have to see it again for a week because everything I want to do is either within walking distance or there's good mass transit.  

Although I do plan on taking a car trip to TX and NE this year and making time to stop at places along the way that sound interesting.  THAT you cannot do with an RV because you have to figure out where to park the thing.

But again, to each their own - when I'm on vacation I don't want to be cooking and cleaning just like I do at home.  Like Aps said, that's not a vacation.  But if other people enjoy it, more power to 'em!


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> Campgrounds are never near civilization.



I have nothing to add to that.


----------



## bcp

vraiblonde said:


> Not without a bunch of hassle.  Campgrounds are never near civilization.
> 
> My idea of a vacation is to get somewhere, park the car, and not have to see it again for a week because everything I want to do is either within walking distance or there's good mass transit.
> 
> Although I do plan on taking a car trip to TX and NE this year and making time to stop at places along the way that sound interesting.  THAT you cannot do with an RV because you have to figure out where to park the thing.
> 
> But again, to each their own - when I'm on vacation I don't want to be cooking and cleaning just like I do at home.  Like Aps said, that's not a vacation.  But if other people enjoy it, more power to 'em!


Of course you can stop and see whatever it is you want to see. I even drove downtown Mitchell to see the Corn Palace, had no problem parking the camper. Ive towed it through the center of Chicago at rush hour. (ok, that was an accident due to a missed turn,)

 The other side of it is that I personally do not wish to waste (personal opinion) my vacation by going to a city. All beaches have campgrounds, some on the beach if you choose. amusement parks, same thing, all national parks, actually, with the National Parks you are better off with a camper. 
  Saves a good deal of money too, we never stop at fast food places when we travel, we will pull into a rest stop or a shopping center parking lot etc.. and make lunch in the camper. We eat and move on.


----------



## bcp

Larry Gude said:


> BBBZZZT  Wrong answer!   Too old for that. There WILL be some comforts.
> 
> And thanks for commenting. I was hoping you would as it seems to me you know your business about 5th wheelers 'n such.



http://dunesport.com/inventory_view.php?orderid=387014&view=printable

 Ok, Check out the dunesports.
 you dont have to go with dunesport, most companies make this size trailer.

 The only downside to the smaller toy haulers is that while you are living in the camper, the toys have to live outside. when you travel things fold up and give room to put the toys.

 The one I linked to has a dry weight of 3k. Gross weight (all gear and toys and beer) of 7k. Im thinking the Tundra could handle 7 
 One other thought might be air bags on the tundra, just to keep it level when towing. Even the distribution hitches allow for tail drop. I have a distribution/sway bar type hitch and my camper still drops the back of my truck by 2 or 3 inches.


----------



## Larry Gude

bcp said:


> http://dunesport.com/inventory_view.php?orderid=387014&view=printable
> 
> Ok, Check out the dunesports.
> you dont have to go with dunesport, most companies make this size trailer.
> 
> The only downside to the smaller toy haulers is that while you are living in the camper, the toys have to live outside. when you travel things fold up and give room to put the toys.
> 
> The one I linked to has a dry weight of 3k. Gross weight (all gear and toys and beer) of 7k. Im thinking the Tundra could handle 7
> One other thought might be air bags on the tundra, just to keep it level when towing. Even the distribution hitches allow for tail drop. I have a distribution/sway bar type hitch and my camper still drops the back of my truck by 2 or 3 inches.



Ain't happening. I need more trailer. Something like this;


----------



## bcp

Larry Gude said:


> Ain't happening. I need more trailer. Something like this;




 Tundra is rated for 6800lbs?

 Clevally is selling a nice Fiver, it should give you the same thrill as in the video.


----------



## Larry Gude

bcp said:


> Tundra is rated for 6800lbs?
> 
> Clevally is selling a nice Fiver, it should give you the same thrill as in the video.



Dune Sport is kinda interesting...


----------



## bcp

So trying to figure out what you can actually safely tow (safety is the key here) I went to a tundra forum and discovered that people were using the truck to pull fivers.
 Evidently Reese makes the install kit for Tundras. 
 I would however certainly think about moving to minimum D tires, Ideal would be E. I have the E on mine (silent armor) and they are great tires but ride stiff.

 couple pictures I stole from these people to give you an idea.






 Like I said, Safety is the key. If the truck is rated at 10k, and you put on 11k, chances are it will tow it and stop it just fine. Problem would come if you had an accident with it, the lawyers would jump all over that 1k and show you to be negligent. Even if the accident was not your fault.

When Im towing my camper I am around 5k under the max limit.


----------



## bcp

Retro VW beetle pulling a 5th wheel camper trailer! - YouTube!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:


> Not without a bunch of hassle.  Campgrounds are never near civilization.
> 
> My idea of a vacation is to get somewhere, park the car, and not have to see it again for a week because everything I want to do is either within walking distance or there's good mass transit.
> 
> 
> But again, to each their own - when I'm on vacation I don't want to be cooking and cleaning just like I do at home.  Like Aps said, that's not a vacation.  But if other people enjoy it, more power to 'em!



Ditto!  I prefer cruise vacations over land vacations.  I don't have to carry my luggage (other than to and from the airport).  There are porters at the cruise terminal, and I don't see my luggage again until it's in my stateroom.  I don't have to cook, clean, wash dishes, or fiddle with any gadgets.  I can play golf, rock climb, sunbathe, go swimming or relax in a hot tub, go to a show or an ice skating rink, have a few drinks at any of the several bars, hit up the casino, go dancing, and the list goes on and on.  Try finding all that within 150 feet of a campground.


----------



## bcp

Chasey_Lane said:


> Ditto!  I prefer cruise vacations over land vacations.  I don't have to carry my luggage (other than to and from the airport).  There are porters at the cruise terminal, and I don't see my luggage again until it's in my stateroom.  I don't have to cook, clean, wash dishes, or fiddle with any gadgets.  I can play golf, rock climb, sunbathe, go swimming or relax in a hot tub, go to a show or an ice skating rink, have a few drinks at any of the several bars, hit up the casino, go dancing, and the list goes on and on.  *Try finding all that within 150 feet of a campground*.



wouldn't be a campground I would care to stay at if you could.

 I did a cruise once, couldn't wait to get back home. Hated it. Not for everyone, My parents seemed to enjoy them before they became hypochondriacs and the in-laws enjoyed them before Father in law died.

 and luggage? what is this luggage you speak of?


----------



## Dakota

The best place to camp is along the beach... other than that... I'm not interested anymore.


----------



## vraiblonde

Larry Gude said:


> I have nothing to add to that.





bcp said:


> The other side of it is that I personally do not wish to waste (personal opinion) my vacation by going to a city.




And that's my point - different people have different ideas on what constitutes a vacation.


----------



## vraiblonde

bcp said:


> Saves a good deal of money too, we never stop at fast food places when we travel, we will pull into a rest stop or a shopping center parking lot etc.. and make lunch in the camper. We eat and move on.



Part of the fun of traveling for me is eating local food that I can't get at home.  Pulling over to slap some ham and cheese on bread, then having to clean up the mess and make sure everything is stowed properly doesn't sound like fun.  You can do that at home and it will be even cheaper.


----------



## bcp

If you think about it, you get a better chance of finding these small town places to experience the "flavor" of the home town cooking and life style. Flying from point A to point B is on good if you want to experience point B. 

 I like cooking outside, its how God intended it to be. Its why he gave us the intelligence to invent beer and coal, its why Mr Weber was born.

 And the dishes and whatnot just go in the cabinets just like they would at home, the trailers don't bounce around enough to disturb them.

 I guess it depends on what you really would rather go to see. Natural areas like I prefer, camping gets you closer.
 Plays, dining, shopping (which I would rather have sexual reassignment than doing) hotels in the city work out better.


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> And that's my point - different people have different ideas on what constitutes a vacation.



I think it's more that there are different types of vacations that people like to take. One of the pluses of RV'ing to me is it IS away from most everything or, at least, as much as you'd like it to be. You know I enjoy a nice train ride to NYC and bouncing around town as much as anyone. It's just different types of vacations. I've still not met anyone who didn't enjoy a cruise. The very idea of it still makes me vomit.


----------



## Softballkid

bcp said:


> If you think about it, you get a better chance of finding these small town places to experience the "flavor" of the home town cooking and life style. Flying from point A to point B is on good if you want to experience point B.
> 
> I like cooking outside, its how God intended it to be. Its why he gave us the intelligence to invent beer and coal, its why Mr Weber was born.
> 
> And the dishes and whatnot just go in the cabinets just like they would at home, the trailers don't bounce around enough to disturb them.
> 
> I guess it depends on what you really would rather go to see. Natural areas like I prefer, camping gets you closer.
> Plays, dining, shopping (which I would rather have sexual reassignment than doing) hotels in the city work out better.


 
+1 

I'll load the kids up and go to a campground with a water park, mini golf, movie pavilion, fire pit, bike/hiking trails, moon bounces, plenty of places to go see within 20 minute drives, and all the cold beer I can haul


----------



## Softballkid

Larry Gude said:


> *TT is the only thing that is out. Gotta have bikes (dirt and street) and tools and general ####.* Saw a 21 foot C today with the kewlest layout I've ever seen in one that short. So, now, it's back to maybe a C pulling the bike trailer.
> 
> However, we also saw a $100,000 40' 5th wheeler that had a hot tub, a basement, skylights and a helicopter landing pad...


 

But, if you get a tow behind toy hauler, you can have all that :shrug:


----------



## Larry Gude

Softballkid said:


> But, if you get a tow behind toy hauler, you can have all that :shrug:



All the toy TT we looked at were rather...spartan...and cramped quarters. One of the things I really want is an actual divider between the garage and the living area and I don't want to have to move everything out to sleep. I also want to be able to stop and have a meal or rest along the way without having to open slides. Some of the designs, the table has to fold up as well when toys are in. 

Any suggestions, models you're seen, that address that?


----------



## Softballkid

Larry Gude said:


> All the toy TT we looked at were rather...spartan...and cramped quarters. One of the things I really want is an actual divider between the garage and the living area and I don't want to have to move everything out to sleep. I also want to be able to stop and have a meal or rest along the way without having to open slides. Some of the designs, the table has to fold up as well when toys are in.
> 
> Any suggestions, models you're seen, that address that?


 
Yeah, but they were all on tv on one of the rv shows 

But as for finding a 'real' divider wall for the garage area an living area, I do believe you only find that in the 5th wheel,  I could be wrong, but from what I've seen, that's where its been.

You may want to scope out rvnet.com, they have a forum section, and it really helped me out a lot.  

I actually found 2 guys on there with the same exact truck as mine, gearing in all that tow 5th wheels and swear by it.  But EVERYONE on that site knows something about cmapinig, rather than only having a select few here.


----------



## bcp

Larry Gude said:


> All the toy TT we looked at were rather...spartan...and cramped quarters. One of the things I really want is an actual divider between the garage and the living area and I don't want to have to move everything out to sleep. I also want to be able to stop and have a meal or rest along the way without having to open slides. Some of the designs, the table has to fold up as well when toys are in.
> 
> Any suggestions, models you're seen, that address that?



I can stop and sleep, or cook, or even use the bathroom/shower in mine without opening the slides. I think you can on most


----------



## ginwoman

Softballkid said:


> But, if you get a tow behind toy hauler, you can have all that :shrug:



SBK how would he carry a dirt bike in this situation?


----------



## ginwoman

bcp said:


> I can stop and sleep, or cook, or even use the bathroom/shower in mine without opening the slides. I think you can on most



We can't. Way too much sheet in the way (mainly beer coolers and grills!)


----------



## vraiblonde

Larry Gude said:


> I've still not met anyone who didn't enjoy a cruise.





I enjoyed it, but mostly because of the people I was with.  I don't care to have a timetable and schedule when I'm doing something fun, and the ship was confining.  I'm glad I went but I wouldn't do it again.


----------



## Tomcat

Here you go Larry, even has a rack on the back for the dirt bikes.
Conceivable camping comfort with this custom Cadillac creation


----------



## bcp

ginwoman said:


> We can't. Way too much sheet in the way (mainly beer coolers and grills!)



Grill goes in the bed of the truck, beer goes in the fridge. Nothing in the way in ours.


----------



## Gilligan

Larry Gude said:


> All the toy TT we looked at were rather...spartan...and cramped quarters. One of the things I really want is an actual divider between the garage and the living area and I don't want to have to move everything out to sleep. I also want to be able to stop and have a meal or rest along the way without having to open slides. Some of the designs, the table has to fold up as well when toys are in.
> 
> Any suggestions, models you're seen, that address that?



My 24' toy hauler has no slideouts. When its loaded (ATVs or bikes, depending), everything in the 'living and sleeping area' is folded or raised out of the way and inaccessible. The kitchen and (rather spacious) bathroom are all that can be used 'on the road'.


----------



## nutz

ginwoman said:


> We can't. Way too much sheet in the way (mainly beer coolers and grills!)



How much beer do you keep on hand?


----------



## nutz

A toyota tundra has a bed capacity of 1600 lbs., therefore you would need a fifth wheel pin weight of 1600 or less to keep things on the up and up. If you have a double cab or crew max, best bet would be a Pullrite superglide setup plus load range E tires.

This 5er may be worth considering, Forest river XLR 300X10

My toyhauler is for hayburners but easily converts to carry anything else.


----------



## vraiblonde

nutz said:


> How much beer do you keep on hand?



Lots because it's a hassle to drive all the way into town and get more.


----------



## bcp

vraiblonde said:


> Lots because it's a hassle to drive all the way into town and get more.



But if you were camping, its a very short walk to the camp store that sells the beer.


----------



## Larry Gude

bcp said:


> But if you were camping, its a very short walk to the camp store that sells the beer.



I call it 'the motorcycle trailer' but, hey, there's _also_ motorcycles in there.


----------



## vraiblonde

bcp said:


> But if you were camping, its a very short walk to the camp store that sells the beer.



If you're not picky and all you want is Bud, Coors or Miller and want it before 6pm, sure.

I've done this crap before so I know what go on.


----------



## Gilligan

bcp said:


> But if you were camping, its a very short walk to the camp store that sells the beer.



Where we camp, its at least 6 miles of dirt and back country road..typically..to the nearest source of beer and groceries. Gotta pack everything in.


----------



## bcp

Larry Gude said:


> I call it 'the motorcycle trailer' but, hey, there's _also_ motorcycles in there.



However, You might get just a bit upset if I, were to try and refill from your supply


----------



## Chasey_Lane

bcp said:


> But if you were camping, its a very short walk to the camp store that sells the beer.


 Vrai -- isn't it great that on a ship you don't have to walk anywhere?  You can just sit and lounge and the servers bring it to you...


----------



## Larry Gude

bcp said:


> However, You might get just a bit upset if I, were to try and refill from your supply



Wouldn't find out or even notice until we did inventory.  :wharehouseonwheels:


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:


> Vrai -- isn't it great that on a ship you don't have to walk anywhere?  You can just sit and lounge and the servers bring it to you?



And the steward brought us coffee in the morning, in big thermal pitchers.  Then the maids came in and cleaned our room, leaving fresh towels cleverly folded like animals.  

I have a friend who camps every other weekend spring-fall.  Each weekend she comes back with a story about how she and the hubby had this fight, and he was a grouch the whole time, and it rained so they were stuck in the camper for three days, and whatever other unpleasantries.  That does not sound like something I would want to spend my weekends doing.


----------



## Larry Gude

Chasey_Lane said:


> Vrai -- isn't it great that on a ship you don't have to walk anywhere?  You can just sit and lounge and the servers bring it to you...





"I say there, Chauncy. Be a good lad and get mother another drinky poo, my dear. And do hurry. It seems the bar is about to close..."


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:


> And the steward brought us coffee in the morning, in big thermal pitchers.  Then the maids came in and cleaned our room, leaving fresh towels cleverly folded like animals.


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:


>



Campgrounds have singalongs in an open pavilion; we had a piano bar with red wine and requests.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Larry Gude said:


> "I say there, Chauncy. Be a good lad and get mother another drinky poo, my dear. And do hurry. It seems the bar is about to close..."



That's hardly a cruise ship.  Here's the last girl I went on in February.  Liberty of the Seas Virtual Ship Tour - YouTube


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> And the steward brought us coffee in the morning, in big thermal pitchers.  Then the maids came in and cleaned our room, leaving fresh towels cleverly folded like animals.
> 
> I have a friend who camps every other weekend spring-fall.  Each weekend she comes back with a story about how she and the hubby had this fight, and he was a grouch the whole time, and it rained so they were stuck in the camper for three days, and whatever other unpleasantries.  That does not sound like something I would want to spend my weekends doing.





"Chauncy, dear boy. It seems when I said I'd like some more ice you may have taken your duties a tad too seriously. No matter. Could you ask Higgins to play something, well, _groovy_. I should like to shake my booty one last time, I think."


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:


> Campgrounds have singalongs in an open pavilion; we had a piano bar with red wine and requests.


And warm chocolate melting cake.


----------



## bcp

Larry Gude said:


> Wouldn't find out or even notice until we did inventory.  :wharehouseonwheels:



Where you going to be camping?


----------



## Larry Gude

Chasey_Lane said:


> That's hardly a cruise ship.  Here's the last girl I went on in February.  Liberty of the Seas Virtual Ship Tour - YouTube




Quite right you are, my dear. Quite right. Why, should we find our selves inconveniently involved in some sort of unpleasantness, well, by Jeevs, let it be at least front page worthy!


----------



## Larry Gude

bcp said:


> Where you going to be camping?



Not at the bottom of the ####ing Ocean by golly. That much I DO know. 

You wouldn't happen to have any Grey Poupon would you?


----------



## bcp

Chasey_Lane said:


> Vrai -- isn't it great that on a ship you don't have to walk anywhere?  You can just sit and lounge and the servers bring it to you...



Thats because you have nowhere to walk.
  Did a cruise once, I will fight to my death before I get stuck on a boat again. 
 I just dont do public transportation very well,


----------



## bcp

Larry Gude said:


> Not at the bottom of the ####ing Ocean by golly. That much I DO know.
> 
> You wouldn't happen to have any Grey Poupon would you?



Why, yes Larry, I do carry Grey Poupon in the camper.


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> Campgrounds have singalongs in an open pavilion; we had a piano bar with red wine and requests.



And grand staircases! And engineering marvels


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Larry Gude said:


> Quite right you are, my dear. Quite right. Why, should we find our selves inconveniently involved in some sort of unpleasantness, well, by Jeevs, let it be at least front page worthy!


How many RV accidents would you like me to post?  The casualties will be much greater than those from the Costa Concordia incident.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

bcp said:


> Thats because you have nowhere to walk.


I don't?  So I'm stuck in my cabin the whole time?


----------



## vraiblonde

Highway patrol identifies 5 killed in Kansas RV crash - KansasCity.com

Buford, you want you a samwich?  I'll just run back and make you one...
_But Mabel, you're the one driving!  Yeeeaaaaaagggghhhhhhhhh!!!!!_


----------



## Larry Gude

Chasey_Lane said:


> How many RV accidents would you like me to post?  The casualties will be much greater than those from the Costa Concordia incident.



Why, all of them my dear Gweneth! Of course, all of them!


----------



## vraiblonde

NTSB looking into motor home crash that killed 5 Minnesotans | StarTribune.com

_You kids quiet down back there!_


----------



## Chasey_Lane

RV Crash Deaths Under Investigation | www.kirotv.com


----------



## Larry Gude

Chasey_Lane said:


> How many RV accidents would you like me to post?  The casualties will be much greater than those from the Costa Concordia incident.



Make sure to include the ones that struck icebergs and were torpedoed by the Germans! Any information you have on post incident drownings/freezing and/or fish bites would be fun, too!


----------



## vraiblonde

Mother: Teen driving RV in Kansas crash a 'hero' - Post Bulletin

_Aw hell, Pauline, boy's gotta learn some time._


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> NTSB looking into motor home crash that killed 5 Minnesotans | StarTribune.com
> 
> _You kids quiet down back there!_



Good point. We all might be better off by leaving the driving to the seasoned professionals instead of a bunch of half drunk rednecks towing 500 cases of Corona's and two trees worth of limes.


----------



## Larry Gude

Vrail and her 'non smoking' berth.


----------



## Larry Gude

You know why they call 'em 'berths'? 


Because that's how it feels when you finally get off that damn steel womb of death!


----------



## vraiblonde

5 bikers found dead in RV at charity event; carbon monoxide suspected - GlobalPost

_Dang, Clete, what'd you have for supper?_


----------



## Larry Gude

Is it true that some lines offer a discounted fly 'n cruise package where you don't even have to disembark?


----------



## bcp

Chasey_Lane said:


> I don't?  So I'm stuck in my cabin the whole time?



Might as well be, aint nothing of interest to do otherwise.

 I guess when I get really old I might enjoy the shuffleboard or something, other than that its just being confined with and sharing deadly germ with the other prisoners.


----------



## vraiblonde

bcp said:


> Might as well be, aint nothing of interest to do otherwise.



Okay, now you're losing it.  The ship had shows, dance clubs, piano bars, pools, saunas, spas, gyms and all sorts of entertainment things.  You could eat sushi, BBQ, grilled burgers, Chateaubriand, stroganoff, steak, lobster....

Veer in another direction - this one is the wrong way.


----------



## vraiblonde

Oh, and when you dock you can scuba dive, have a beach party, explore ruins, visit markets, parasail, go horseback riding, etc, etc, etc.  

Wrong way!  Turn back!


----------



## Vince

Chasey_Lane said:


> Vrai -- isn't it great that on a ship you don't have to walk anywhere?  You can just sit and lounge and the servers bring it to you...


Now that's vacationing.  Waiter, another Heineken if you please.


----------



## bcp

vraiblonde said:


> Okay, now you're losing it.  The ship had shows, dance clubs, piano bars, pools, saunas, spas, gyms and all sorts of entertainment things.  You could eat sushi, BBQ, grilled burgers, Chateaubriand, stroganoff, steak, lobster....
> 
> Veer in another direction - this one is the wrong way.



Shows. Dont do them.
dance.. 
piano bars? maybe, would prefer a biker bar
pools, dont do them, My OCD makes me look at them like a community bathtub
sauna, I hate heat
Spas? aint nobody rubbing their hands on me,, back to that OCD thing
Gyms? You have seen me in person, do you actually think I have ever seen a gym?
sushi? 
BBQ,, maybe
Grilled burgers, hell yes
Chatenubriand,, WTH is that? does it fit on a burger or hot dog bun?
stroganoff, I can do that anywhere 
Steak.. I can do without to be honest, even family knows that when they are slinging steak on the grill, if IM going to be there, throw on a hot dog or a burger. 
Lobster, not my favorite.

 So for me, I would walk out of my room, go get a burger and a beer (domestic) then go back to my room where I would not be forced to interact with someone I didnt know. If they have room service, I would stay in the room until I could esacpe to land.  And, if forced onto a cruise, I would most likely escape to land, find the nearest airport and fly back home where I would promptly hook up my camper and go to some location where I could grill my own burgers and drink my own beer. (domestic)


----------



## Chasey_Lane

bcp said:


> Might as well be, aint nothing of interest to do otherwise.
> 
> I guess when I get really old I might enjoy the shuffleboard or something, other than that its just being confined with and sharing deadly germ with the other prisoners.



Okay...


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:


> Okay, now you're losing it.  The ship had shows, dance clubs, piano bars, pools, saunas, spas, gyms and all sorts of entertainment things.  You could eat sushi, BBQ, grilled burgers, Chateaubriand, stroganoff, steak, lobster....
> 
> Veer in another direction - this one is the wrong way.


It's cool, bcp just wants to do the same thing on vacation as he does at home -- sit on the couch and scratch his balls.


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:


> It's cool, bcp just wants to do the same thing on vacation as he does at home -- sit on the couch and scratch his balls.


----------



## Softballkid

ginwoman said:


> SBK how would he carry a dirt bike in this situation?


 
Most of your tow behind toy haulers either a queen bed fold up or say 2 lay down couches fold up and you can put in the 'toy' area.

Or, you just put it in the bed of the truck :shrug:


----------



## bcp

Chasey_Lane said:


> It's cool, bcp just wants to do the same thing on vacation as he does at home -- sit on the couch and scratch his balls.



The way I see it, If I just wanted to sit and scratch my balls, a ship would be the perfect choice.
 Instead I hike through the mountains, wander all around places like Yellowstone, Rocky mountain National Park, Grand Canyon, 
  This year I will stomp through the everglades, see Cape Canveral (and learn how to spell it) Stop at many beaches along the coast.. While camping I have skydived, snorkled, gone on whale watching excursions (Im sure you can find these on the decks of a ship too)  Naturally, I can always slip behind a bush or something should my balls need scratching, so, some things never change.

 Now, I could do all of that or I could sit in a bathtub looking at water for a week.

 But like I said, Im sure the day will come that I just dont have the energy to do anything, and a cruise might be nice.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

bcp said:


> The way I see it, If I just wanted to sit and scratch my balls, a ship would be the perfect choice.
> Instead I hike through the mountains, wander all around places like Yellowstone, Rocky mountain National Park, Grand Canyon,
> This year I will stomp through the everglades, see Cape Canveral (and learn how to spell it) Stop at many beaches along the coast.. While camping I have skydived, snorkled, gone on whale watching excursions (Im sure you can find these on the decks of a ship too)  Naturally, I can always slip behind a bush or something should my balls need scratching, so, some things never change.
> 
> Now, I could do all of that or I could sit in a bathtub looking at water for a week.
> 
> But like I said, Im sure the day will come that I just dont have the energy to do anything, and a cruise might be nice.



I can do all of this, too, except I don't have to be stuck behind a steering wheel for the three days it takes you to drive cross country.  I can be enjoying my beverage (domestic of course) from the casino, a show, the dining room or my own private pool or spa.  I could be getting a message or a facial.  I could be relaxing on deck with a book.  I could be sitting with vrai at the piano bar listening to jazz sounds enjoying the DoD (drink of the day).


----------



## bcp

Chasey_Lane said:


> I can do all of this, too, except I don't have to be stuck behind a steering wheel for the three days it takes you to drive cross country.  I can be enjoying my beverage (domestic of course) from the casino, a show, the dining room or my own private pool or spa.  I could be getting a message or a facial.  I could be relaxing on deck with a book.  I could be sitting with vrai at the piano bar listening to jazz sounds enjoying the DoD (drink of the day).



Getting the cruise ship into Yellowstone is something that I think would be well worth seeing. I suppose with a cruise canoe you could get to the Grand Canyon.

 and as I pointed out, im not a sit in a bar and listen to piano while sucking down the drink of the day. (as hard as it might be to believe, I dont usually drink at bars) I could read a book at home. Shows bore me to death, Went to one in New York years ago, I left after about 20 minutes, could not take it. 

 Different things I suppose. But, judging from the number of campers sold and the number of campgrounds vs the number of cruise ships,, I am going to go out on a limb here and suggest that maybe more people side with me on this one.


----------



## vraiblonde

bcp said:


> Different things I suppose. But, judging from the number of campers sold and the number of campgrounds vs the number of cruise ships,, I am going to go out on a limb here and suggest that maybe more people side with me on this one.



I'm all mathy and chit now so I'm going to realign your figures.

How many people on each ship x the number of cruises that sail each year = ?

Being neither here nor there, you are free to drive all over creation looking for a place to park so you can sit and drink beer.  Other people don't enjoy that, and that's okay.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

bcp said:


> Different things I suppose. But, judging from the number of campers sold and the number of campgrounds vs the number of cruise ships,, I am going to go out on a limb here and suggest that maybe more people side with me on this one.



A ship carrying 3000 passengers per week, times 52 weeks, times over a 100 cruise ships (that's my conservative number just for the popular lines)... let's do the math here.


----------



## Gilligan

Softballkid said:


> Most of your tow behind toy haulers either a queen bed fold up or say 2 lay down couches fold up and you can put in the 'toy' area.:



That. The full-size queen is on a platform that elevates vertically almost to the ceiling above the 'toy area' and there are also two convertible couch/single beds that fold up against the sides of the 'toy area'.

I fit two ATVs front to back or two bikes side by side.  Regardless of which...there is no room to fold down the couches, BUT...with the toys all loaded the queen platform does drop down enough to climb up and sleep in it and there is a ladder to use for that. Just never have needed to; typically don't haul it more than about 12-13 hours to get where I'm going.


----------



## bcp

Chasey_Lane said:


> A ship carrying 3000 passengers per week, times 52 weeks, times over a 100 cruise ships (that's my conservative number just for the popular lines)... let's do the math here.





> "There are roughly 14,000 (public and private) campgrounds in North America, but I don't know the total inventory of campsites as they all vary so greatly," said John McDonald, senior manager of marketing and communications for ReserveAmerica, which handles reservations for state and national parks across North America."
> 
> "I have always heard the estimate of 8,000 commercial parks and 7,000 public (campgrounds)," observers Linda Profaizer, president and CEO of the National Association of RV Parks & Campgrounds (ARVC). "Our members average 133 sites. So, if you take that times 8,000, you get 1,064,000 commercial campsites."


 Hard to believe but, most places require reservations in advance to get a site. During the summer, its almost impossible to find places.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

bcp said:


> Hard to believe but, most places require reservations in advance to get a site. During the summer, its almost impossible to find places.



Just like a cruise ship -- my particular sailing for next year is wait listed for some cabins.


----------



## bcp

> Almost 40 million Americans participated in camping last year, according to a new study released today by The Outdoor Foundation, Coleman and Kampgrounds of America (KOA). That equates to more than 14 percent of Americans over age six.  The findings are part of the 2011 Special Report on Camping, a leading report tracking American participation in camping.





> The cruise industry is the fastest growing segment of the travel industry – achieving more than 2,100 percent growth since 1970, when an estimated 500,000 people took a cruise. Industry estimates are that 13.5 million people took a cruise vacation in 2009, with a total of 14.3 million passengers forecasted to sail in 2010.



got a ways to go to catch up I suppose.


----------



## bcp

Chasey_Lane said:


> Just like a cruise ship -- my particular sailing for next year is wait listed for some cabins.



Waitlisted for some cabins means I can still get in on the cruise though right?
 campgrounds usually fill all the way into their overflow spaces.

 Camping is still more popular.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

bcp said:


> Camping is still more popular.


And there you have it.


----------



## bcp

Chasey_Lane said:


> And there you have it.



Yep.
 While Im sitting on some mountain top with a cup of coffee watching the sun come up, Ill think about you. 

 Chances are we will never run into each other on vacation.


----------



## bcp

I will say that the cruise ship industry has seen some unreal growth however. But, Im not sure if that study was the industry world wide or just the U.S.


----------



## vraiblonde

bcp said:


> campgrounds usually fill all the way into their overflow spaces.



Yuck.

But whatever.  Some people think a vacation at a trailer park is a step up.  :shrug:


----------



## bcp

vraiblonde said:


> Yuck.
> 
> But whatever.  Some people think a vacation at a trailer park is a step up.  :shrug:



It is.
 I just wish it was as cheap as a yearly cruise.


----------



## DoWhat

This tread has become very complicated.


----------



## nutz

bcp said:


> whale watching excursions (Im sure you can find these on the decks of a ship too)


 

Is that considered a beached whale or just a fish out of water?


----------



## itsbob

Christy said:


> Larry, there are a bazillion pet friendly hotels.  Marriott alone has well over 1000 across the US.
> 
> Use Marriott



That would suggest to me that they're also flea and tick friendly too!


----------



## Gilligan

vraiblonde said:


> Yuck.
> 
> But whatever.  Some people think a vacation at a trailer park is a step up.  :shrug:



Ick.  Not my idea of a vacation...and not the kind of place I'll ever camp on purpose. But to each their own...


----------



## nutz

vraiblonde said:


> Yuck.
> 
> But whatever.  Some people think a vacation at a trailer park is a step up.  :shrug:





Gilligan said:


> Ick.  Not my idea of a vacation...and not the kind of place I'll ever camp on purpose. But to each their own...



Some people will never understand the best pars about camping. That's probably a good thing for the rest of us.


----------



## Softballkid

nutz said:


> Some people will never understand the best pars about camping. That's probably a good thing for the rest of us.


 
True dat 

The wife wants to do a cruise, I've fought it for 5 years now, she LOVES going camping, so I may have to break down and do the cruise thing just so I can say - 'I've done it, now hook the camper up and lets roll!' 

Since we started camping last year, we haven't been to a bad place yet, and everywhere we've been has been a blast!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Softballkid said:


> True dat
> 
> The wife wants to do a cruise, I've fought it for 5 years now



Hubby says he doesn't like them (as much as me), but he's slowly getting pulled in and drinking the Kool-Aid w/me.  

You are welcome to join us next spring break when we sail on this gal: Independence Of The Seas review - YouTube


----------



## Softballkid

Chasey_Lane said:


> Hubby says he doesn't like them (as much as me), but he's slowly getting pulled in and drinking the Kool-Aid w/me.
> 
> You are welcome to join us next spring break when we sail on this gal: Independence Of The Seas review - YouTube


 

I can't view it on NMCI..

Either way, you'd have to talk to momma, she books the trips, I just drive and go with the flow


----------



## Gilligan

nutz said:


> Some people will never understand the best pars about camping. That's probably a good thing for the rest of us.



We almost always camp in fairly remote 'primitive' areas; hence the toy hauler is set up to be self-sufficient (propane, generator, water) for at least a full week.  Might see or hear fellow campers on occassion but never shoulder-to-shoulder camping with them.

Thre are always exceptions, of course; sometimes we'll be attending a larger 'event' and more people get packed in to smaller area. But in those cases, we already know most of them.


----------



## bcp

Softballkid said:


> I can't view it on NMCI..
> 
> Either way, you'd have to talk to momma, she books the trips, I just drive and go with the flow



Just picture sailing in an over crowded shopping mall with long lines for almost everything but no way to escape until you get to a port and make a break for it.

 But, the shopping mall atmosphere could be what I suppose draws the womens to it.


----------



## Gilligan

bcp said:


> But, the shopping mall atmosphere could be what I suppose draws the womens to it.



Any of those cruise ships have onboard shopping that closely resembles a Cabelas or Bass Pro Shop?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Gilligan said:


> Any of those cruise ships have onboard shopping that closely resembles a Cabelas or Bass Pro Shop?


No, not even close.  They have specialty shops and restaurants, but that's about it.  Long lines?  I've never had to wait.  

Here's what the inside of Oasis class ships look like, which is RCIs biggest in her fleet.  Oasis of the Seas Webcam


----------



## bcp

Gilligan said:


> Any of those cruise ships have onboard shopping that closely resembles a Cabelas or Bass Pro Shop?



I would not have a clue, as far as the lines, just look at that video and you cant help but notice the lines and the packed like sardines.
 I honestly would get off at the first stop and find a flight back home.

 But, evidently there are plenty that do enjoy that type of environment.  Just not me.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

bcp said:


> just look at that video and you cant help but notice the lines and the packed like sardines.
> 
> But, evidently there are plenty that do enjoy that type of environment.  Just not me.






bcp said:


> campgrounds usually fill all the way into their overflow spaces.



So tell me, how exactly does a campground offer peace and solitude when they are full to capacity and beyond?


----------



## DoWhat

Are you allowed to bring your own fishing pole on a cruise and do a little trolling between ports?


----------



## ginwoman

bcp said:


> Just picture sailing in an over crowded shopping mall with long lines for almost everything but no way to escape until you get to a port and make a break for it.
> 
> But, the shopping mall atmosphere could be what I suppose draws the womens to it.



skrew that.....it doesn't draw this wimman.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

DoWhat said:


> Are you allowed to bring your own fishing pole on a cruise and do a little trolling between ports?


I'm not sure if you're allowed to bring a fishing pole.  Good question.  My guess is probably not, and definitely not to troll between ports.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

ginwoman said:


> skrew that.....it doesn't draw this wimman.


  I don't like a crowded shopping mall either.


----------



## bcp

Chasey_Lane said:


> So tell me, how exactly does a campground offer peace and solitude when they are full to capacity and beyond?



most of the time the sites are at least 60ft x 30ft. that would be 1800 sq ft that is off limits to anyone other than those on your site.
  now show me where on that boat you get 1800 sq ft of space that is not totally crowded? 
 Places like Beth Page are a bit different, when they are full packed it is not enjoyable to camp there.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

bcp said:


> most of the time the sites are at least 60ft x 30ft. that would be 1800 sq ft that is off limits to anyone other than those on your site.
> now show me where on that boat you get 1800 sq ft of space that is not totally crowded?
> Places like Beth Page are a bit different, when they are full packed it is not enjoyable to camp there.



Off limits (other than illegals stealing your power), and "peace and solitude" are not entirely the same.  I can have a private area w/out looking at or hearing another person and I don't have to be in my cabin.  

If you are on your camp site, what is surrounding you?  What can you hear?  What do you look at?  I'm picturing kids laughing, music playing, games being played, smells from smoking, BBQs, and a bunch of other outside nuisances. 

I'm an outdoors person but I don't want to be surrounded by all of this if I don't have to.  Cruise ships offer adult only areas.  Can you find this at a camp ground?  If so, what is the area like?


----------



## vraiblonde

bcp said:


> most of the time the sites are at least 60ft x 30ft. that would be 1800 sq ft that is off limits to anyone other than those on your site.
> now show me where on that boat you get 1800 sq ft of space that is not totally crowded?



Now tell the whole story.  1800 sq feet, of which the camper itself takes up....how much?  So that leaves you with a little tiny strip outside, which is also a community area with kids, pets, etc, traipsing through unless you want to be the mean uncamper friendly guy who tells them to get lost or at least quiet down.

You enjoy camping, and that's fine.  But now you're getting carried away polishing the turd.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:


> But now you're getting carried away polishing the turd.


----------



## DoWhat

Hey Larry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Have you made a decision on what to buy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

DoWhat said:


> Hey Larry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Have you made a decision on what to buy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Larry should start another thread -- one that's on topic to this one that we've been having since yesterday.


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:


>



Well really.  People like different vacations and leisure activities, and to each their own.  But to pretend that you have big privacy in a trailer surrounded by a zillion other people is ridiculous. 

Camping is for people who are no longer sexually active because you have no - zero - privacy.  So if you're the type of person who likes to relax on vacation and reconnect romantically with your mate, you can forget it unless you want to put on a show for everyone in the campground.


----------



## vraiblonde

DoWhat said:


> Hey Larry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Have you made a decision on what to buy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Quote:

"And how many years have I been talking about an RV? And how many have I bought? "

So  move along and stop interrupting the conversation.


----------



## Softballkid

vraiblonde said:


> Well really. People like different vacations and leisure activities, and to each their own. But to pretend that you have big privacy in a trailer surrounded by a zillion other people is ridiculous.
> 
> Camping is for people who are no longer sexually active because you have no - zero - privacy. So if you're the type of person who likes to relax on vacation and reconnect romantically with your mate, you can forget it unless you want to put on a show for everyone in the campground.


 

Yeah, cause the walls on a cruise ship are sound proof


----------



## vraiblonde

Softballkid said:


> Yeah, cause the walls on a cruise ship are sound proof



We never heard our neighbors one time.  And we had adjoining balconies with them.


----------



## DoWhat

vraiblonde said:


> We never heard our neighbors one time.  And we had adjoining balconies with them.



How do you know if they were bonking?
Were you bonking?


----------



## vraiblonde

DoWhat said:


> How do you know if they were bonking?



I don't - that's the point.


----------



## DoWhat

vraiblonde said:


> I don't - that's the point.



There were two questions in my post. You only answered one.


----------



## vraiblonde

DoWhat said:


> There were two questions in my post. You only answered one.



Right


----------



## Softballkid

vraiblonde said:


> We never heard our neighbors one time. And we had adjoining balconies with them.


 
So cruises = no sex  or very boring quiet sex :shrug:


I mean, I could care less if lil Billy walks by my camper and it's rocking  



DoWhat said:


> There were two questions in my post. You only answered one.


 


vraiblonde said:


> Right


----------



## bcp

vraiblonde said:


> Now tell the whole story.  1800 sq feet, of which the camper itself takes up....how much?  So that leaves you with a little tiny strip outside, which is also a community area with kids, pets, etc, traipsing through unless you want to be the mean uncamper friendly guy who tells them to get lost or at least quiet down.
> 
> You enjoy camping, and that's fine.  But now you're getting carried away polishing the turd.



my camper takes up 420 sq ft. The majority of people do stay off other peoples sites.


----------



## vraiblonde

Ooh, I just thought of something else:

Every - and I mean every - campground I've ever been to, there's some weird swap meet and junk shop going on with people's crap all outside, selling loomed potholders and crocheted toilet paper covers.  It's creepy and I'll take the shops of Cozumel any day.


----------



## Softballkid

vraiblonde said:


> Ooh, I just thought of something else:
> 
> Every - and I mean every - campground I've ever been to, there's some weird swap meet and junk shop going on with people's crap all outside, selling loomed potholders and crocheted toilet paper covers. It's creepy and I'll take the shops of Cozumel any day.


 

  Where in the hell did you camp?  Mexico border or something?


----------



## bcp

vraiblonde said:


> Ooh, I just thought of something else:
> 
> Every - and I mean every - campground I've ever been to, there's some weird swap meet and junk shop going on with people's crap all outside, selling loomed potholders and crocheted toilet paper covers.  It's creepy and I'll take the shops of Cozumel any day.



actually, I have never seen this.


----------



## Gilligan

bcp said:


> most of the time the sites are at least 60ft x 30ft. e.



At least?...my goodness. Our 'usual spot' at the Cove (where we wheel and fish/canoe/swim) is up on a  ridge line and about 500ft x 200ft of cleared area and maybe a 1/2 acre wooded.  It's only about a 1/4 mile from the bath house so we don't have to use the camper water supply all the time...

That is the camping I'm talking about..


----------



## vraiblonde

Softballkid said:


> Where in the hell did you camp?  Mexico border or something?





bcp said:


> actually, I have never seen this.



It cannot be possible that you all have never seen the campground junk swaps.  They have been at every campground I've ever stayed at, from Roanoke to Gettysburg to Hershey to Niagara Falls.


----------



## bcp

Gilligan said:


> At least?...my goodness. Our 'usual spot' at the Cove (where we wheel and fish/canoe/swim) is up on a  ridge line and about 500ft x 200ft of cleared area and maybe a 1/2 acre wooded.  It's only about a 1/4 mile from the bath house so we don't have to use the camper water supply all the time...
> 
> That is the camping I'm talking about..



I would still use my camper shower, the thought of the last guy in the shower stroking chucky while thinking about the 16 year old in the bikini just causes issues in my mind. Certain things I dont want splashing up on me.


----------



## bcp

vraiblonde said:


> It cannot be possible that you all have never seen the campground junk swaps.  They have been at every campground I've ever stayed at, from Roanoke to Gettysburg to Hershey to Niagara Falls.



Sorry, never have.

  Perhaps thats why you dont like camping, you stay at the econo camps with the homeless and migrants?


----------



## vraiblonde

bcp said:


> Sorry, never have.
> 
> Perhaps thats why you dont like camping, you stay at the econo camps with the homeless and migrants?



Sorry, these were resort campgrounds.  I don't go anywhere that doesn't have internet access and excellent bathroom and showering amenities.


----------



## Softballkid

vraiblonde said:


> It cannot be possible that you all have never seen the campground junk swaps. They have been at every campground I've ever stayed at, from Roanoke to Gettysburg to Hershey to Niagara Falls.


 
Hmmmmm.... I've stayed at 6 campgrounds so far (just got into it last year)  haven't seen anything remotely close this. 

Then again, what time frame was all this?  I mean, if were talking 70's, 80's or something, I can see it  

I would think most campgrounds now adays would tell you you can't do that, or ask that you pack it up and leave....


----------



## bcp

vraiblonde said:


> Sorry, these were resort campgrounds.  I don't go anywhere that doesn't have internet access and excellent bathroom and showering amenities.



Dont know what to tell you then.
 Ive never seen it, ever. 
 I have seen it advertised as an event, but you would pretty much know about it before hand and do like me and not go.

 P.S.
 I have internet access, cable tv with surround sound and my own bath and shower everywhere I go.


----------



## bcp

Softballkid said:


> Hmmmmm.... I've stayed at 6 campgrounds so far (just got into it last year)  haven't seen anything remotely close this.
> 
> Then again, what time frame was all this?  I mean, if were talking 70's, 80's or something, I can see it
> 
> I would think most campgrounds now adays would tell you you can't do that, or ask that you pack it up and leave....



Ive pretty much been camping since the mid 80s, gone from tent, to small pop up, to bigger pop up, to bigger again pop up now the TT. Thousands of campgrounds.

 Never seen it.


----------



## vraiblonde

Ask Larry if you don't believe me.  In fact, his stepmom's sister and her husband were full-timers and she had one section of her trailer dedicated to making the crafts she sold at the campground swaps.  This was only a few years ago.

I have a witness.


----------



## bcp

vraiblonde said:


> Ask Larry if you don't believe me.  In fact, his stepmom's sister and her husband were full-timers and she had one section of her trailer dedicated to making the crafts she sold at the campground swaps.  This was only a few years ago.
> 
> I have a witness.



maybe there is some strange cult that follows each other around doing this or something.

 But I can tell you that if a group started doing this at a campground, they would most likely be asked to stop or leave.

 Be like gypsies or some crap.


----------



## vraiblonde

bcp said:


> But I can tell you that if a group started doing this at a campground, they would most likely be asked to stop or leave.



This must be why you like camping, because you're somewhat oblivious.    There were notices at the camp office and around the grounds that Saturday/Sunday would be a swap meet and craft fair.  So I'm assuming that it was with full permission of the campground.

I was kind of excited about it because I do love buying other peoples' junk.  But then I saw that we're talking not about artisans, but about full-timers who have nothing better to do with their time than tat doilies and make sock puppets.  Because, you know, they're so busy having fun camping and all.


----------



## vraiblonde

I can assure you that Chasey does not spend one second of her cruise time crocheting toilet paper dolls or making paper flower arrangements.


----------



## vraiblonde

Or gluing tiny flamingos to reading glasses for that one-of-a-kind look.


----------



## Softballkid

vraiblonde said:


> This must be why you like camping, because you're somewhat oblivious.  There were notices at the camp office and around the grounds that Saturday/Sunday would be a swap meet and craft fair. So I'm assuming that it was with full permission of the campground.
> 
> I was kind of excited about it because I do love buying other peoples' junk. But then I saw that we're talking not about artisans, but about full-timers who have nothing better to do with their time than tat doilies and make sock puppets. Because, you know, they're so busy having fun camping and all.


 

Then y'all must have been planning your camping trips around these events 

I have never seen a flyer, a sign, a gypsie, crafter, nothing   And I'm still young, married yes, but the radar is always on alert for looking and noticing everything


----------



## Softballkid

vraiblonde said:


> I can assure you that Chasey does not spend one second of her cruise time crocheting toilet paper dolls or making paper flower arrangements.


 


vraiblonde said:


> Or gluing tiny flamingos to reading glasses for that one-of-a-kind look.


 

Now I know your full of polished terds... I see her FB post   She is always posting this kinda stuff


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> I can assure you that Chasey does not spend one second of her cruise time crocheting toilet paper dolls or making paper flower arrangements.


You have a point... Nomoney does camping not cruising and her boys spend their entire weekend peddling the "ladies slippers" and "pickle cozies" she makes.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:


> I can assure you that Chasey does not spend one second of her cruise time crocheting toilet paper dolls or making paper flower arrangements.



I'm busy participating in shows like 'The Quest.'


----------



## Softballkid

kwillia said:


> You have a point... Nomoney does camping not cruising and her boys spend their entire weekend peddling the "ladies slippers" and "pickle cozies" she makes.


 

So those were her little tards that put the pickle cozies all over my site last month!!!  Lil ####s!  

They even put the slippers on my truck windows


----------



## Pete

I didn't know RVing was so popular


----------



## Softballkid

Pete said:


> I didn't know RVing was so popular


 

All you need to do is watch the Robin Williams RV movie, and you'll know how we roll


----------



## Chasey_Lane

camping trip = boring - YouTube


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:


> camping trip = boring - YouTube



Wow, camping sure looks exciting!  Fun for the whole family!


----------



## desertrat

I used to go camping. Only two reasons really. Get out of the house and to go be somewhere I liked. The places I tended to like had trout streams or unoccupied beaches you could drive on for miles, nice place to build a fire and watch the stars come out, ride dirt bikes/ atvs. Stuff like that. Sand dunes, desert, Mexican beaches or White Mts of AZ, but the point was never just to go camp. It was to get away and to a nice place I could never afford to live. Did tent, backpack and a bit of trailoring to get there. Too lazy now. Plus the places are no doubt just not the same. Way it goes.


----------



## bcp

vraiblonde said:


> Wow, camping sure looks exciting!  Fun for the whole family!



I bet those two boys are thinking,
  Damn, why didnt mom and dad take us to new york were we could fight crowds and see a bunch of gay guys prancing around on a stage.


----------



## Larry Gude

Not that I'd want to short circuited a pissing contest over whose idea of vacation is better but, all this tread was about was a given; going to go see and do and take motorcycles and the dog and how best to go about it. My own inclinations are that some RV combination is best for me. That doesn't stop me from thoroughly enjoying trips to NYC or Boston or even DC. It's just that those trips won't include the bike or the pup. 

The only sort of vacation I can't get my head around is cruises and, as I mentioned, everyone I have talked to who has gone either loved it thoroughly or, at least had a really good time and are glad they did it. 

In any event, it's been a great tread!


----------



## bcp

Larry Gude said:


> Not that I'd want to short circuited a pissing contest over whose idea of vacation is better but, all this tread was about was a given; going to go see and do and take motorcycles and the dog and how best to go about it. My own inclinations are that some RV combination is best for me. That doesn't stop me from thoroughly enjoying trips to NYC or Boston or even DC. It's just that those trips won't include the bike or the pup.
> 
> The only sort of vacation I can't get my head around is cruises and, as I mentioned, everyone I have talked to who has gone either loved it thoroughly or, at least had a really good time and are glad they did it.
> 
> In any event, it's been a great tread!



Larry, I have a feeling that everyone is just playing around here. I agree with you, some seem to love cruises, my personal idea of a vacation does not include a big boat.

 By the way, what engine do you have in your truck, my new tow rating guide has your truck with the V8 with a rating of over 10k. This would certainly open more options up for you.


----------



## ginwoman

Larry Gude said:


> Not that I'd want to short circuited a pissing contest over whose idea of vacation is better but, all this tread was about was a given; going to go see and do and take motorcycles and the dog and how best to go about it. My own inclinations are that some RV combination is best for me. That doesn't stop me from thoroughly enjoying trips to NYC or Boston or even DC. It's just that those trips won't include the bike or the pup.
> 
> The only sort of vacation I can't get my head around is cruises and, as I mentioned, everyone I have talked to who has gone either loved it thoroughly or, at least had a really good time and are glad they did it.
> 
> In any event, it's been a great tread!



I bet this thread went places you would never have thought. I've enjoyed it.


----------



## Larry Gude

ginwoman said:


> I bet this thread went places you would never have thought. I've enjoyed it.



Nah. Frankly, it stayed far more on topic than usual!


----------



## Larry Gude

bcp said:


> ...some seem to love cruises...



I've come to accept that they mean it.


----------



## Larry Gude

bcp said:


> By the way, what engine do you have in your truck, my new tow rating guide has your truck with the V8 with a rating of over 10k. This would certainly open more options up for you.



4.6.   I'm rated for 1,500/8,000  :shrug:


----------



## bcp

Larry Gude said:


> Nah. Frankly, it stayed far more on topic than usual!



exactly, I mean, we could have gone off on American VS foriegn for towing.

 but we didnt.
but we still could.
most likely wont.


----------



## Softballkid

bcp said:


> exactly, I mean, we could have gone off on American VS foriegn for towing.
> 
> but we didnt.
> but we still could.
> most likely wont.


 



I'm listening...






well, reading...


----------



## Tomcat

Larry Gude said:


> 4.6.   I'm rated for 1,500/8,000  :shrug:





bcp said:


> exactly, I mean, we could have gone off on American VS foriegn for towing.
> 
> but we didnt.
> but we still could.
> most likely wont.


POS Toyauto...
Seriously, I had a Dodge Dakota with the small V-8 (newer 318 or what ever they call it now) It wouldn't keep up with the semi's going up South Mountain or what ever it's called up by you when I was pulling my trailer (12' enclosed with V front) empty or with the bike in the back. New truck is full size Ram 4X4 with a Hemi. Now I can pass (80mph)the little old ladies in the left lane who are doing 50mph up the mountain. I would really try before you buy.


----------



## bcp

Tomcat said:


> POS Toyauto...
> Seriously, I had a Dodge Dakota with the small V-8 (newer 318 or what ever they call it now) It wouldn't keep up with the semi's going up South Mountain or what ever it's called up by you when I was pulling my trailer (12' enclosed with V front) empty or with the bike in the back. New truck is full size Ram 4X4 with a Hemi. Now I can pass (80mph)the little old ladies in the left lane who are doing 50mph up the mountain. I would really try before you buy.



My dodge ram wouldnt pull its backside out its own way.
 Now with the GMC, I passed the dodges all the way through the Rockie mountains at 70+ while towing 11,800 lbs of camper.


----------



## nutz

DoWhat said:


> There were two questions in my post. You only answered one.



Maybe the one answer clearly covered both questions


----------



## nutz

bcp said:


> My dodge ram wouldnt pull its backside out its own way.
> Now with the GMC, I passed the dodges all the way through the Rockie mountains at 70+ while towing 11,800 lbs of camper.



Is that when you went from a gasser to diesel?


----------



## bcp

nutz said:


> Is that when you went from a gasser to diesel?



as a matter of fact, I did trade the Ram in on the diesel


----------



## itsbob

Larry Gude said:


> 4.6.   I'm rated for 1,500/8,000  :shrug:



I thought you said you had a TRUCK!??


----------



## bcp

itsbob said:


> I thought you said you had a TRUCK!??



actually still pretty good tow rating.
 I call it a truck. Same category as mine, Light Truck,


----------



## Tomcat

bcp said:


> My dodge ram was a good truck.
> Now with the GMC, I'm passed by the Dodges and little old ladies in their Prius' all the way through the Rockie mountains ......



Fixed


----------



## bcp

Tomcat said:


> Fixed



No, pretty sure I had it right the first time.
 Its like I said once when the dealership called to see if I was ready to trade it on a new model, Told them I was not happy with it I was considering trading it, I would not buy another Dodge, He said, what will it take to get you back into the dealership?
 I told him, start selling Fords.

 They never called me again.


----------



## Softballkid

bcp said:


> No, pretty sure I had it right the first time.
> Its like I said once when the dealership called to see if I was ready to trade it on a new model, Told them I was not happy with it I was considering trading it, I would not buy another Dodge, He said, what will it take to get you back into the dealership?
> I told him, start selling Fords.
> 
> They never called me again.


 

Bout as bad as when I walked into a Chevy dealer yesterday, and the guy asked what it would take to put me in a new vehicle today, my response: Give me one. Preferably diesel.

He just smiled and walked away


----------



## Larry Gude

itsbob said:


> I thought you said you had a TRUCK!??



It's a truck in the same way my YZ is a motorcycle. It's a bike, just not real good for lots of stuff.


----------



## bcp

Softballkid said:


> Bout as bad as when I walked into a Chevy dealer yesterday, and the guy asked what it would take to put me in a new vehicle today, my response: Give me one. Preferably diesel.
> 
> He just smiled and walked away



Pisses me off when the dealership refuses what I consider to be a fair offer


----------



## ginwoman

bcp said:


> My dodge ram wouldnt pull its backside out its own way.
> Now with the GMC, I passed the dodges all the way through the Rockie mountains at 70+ while towing 11,800 lbs of camper.



We have a GMC 3500 dually & pull a 32 foot camper trailer. My husband keeps mentioning a "chip" that would give it more umph? Do you have this or know anything about it?


----------



## bcp

ginwoman said:


> We have a GMC 3500 dually & pull a 32 foot camper trailer. My husband keeps mentioning a "chip" that would give it more umph? Do you have this or know anything about it?



 I have this. Bully Dog

 I think the dealer will put an economy flash on it for you too if you know someone there. 40hp increase is most likely all you want to boost it by. That gives a bit better economy towing or empty, not enough of an increase to make you want to play at stop lights and its still safe for the transmission. Even the stock Allison is not recommended to exceed a tune higher than 90hp, however I have pushed mine to the limits before and it held just fine.
 I also added 4" down pipe and exhaust and a cold air intake.
I can tow all day at highway speeds in all terrains without the truck ever showing any sign of excessive load or strain.


----------



## nutz

ginwoman said:


> We have a GMC 3500 dually & pull a 32 foot camper trailer. My husband keeps mentioning a "chip" that would give it more umph? Do you have this or know anything about it?



A performance chip would change things like fuel to air intake ratio and/or automatic transmission shifting patterns depending on the "tune", you would get better fuel mileage or more power or a combination of both. There's a bunch of different brands out there. Superchip, bullydog, edge are a couple I can think of.

Gilligan may have a better explanation for this stuff and reasons why or why not to use one.


----------



## nutz

bcp said:


> I have this. Bully Dog
> 
> I think the dealer will put an economy flash on it for you too if you know someone there. 40hp increase is most likely all you want to boost it by. That gives a bit better economy towing or empty, not enough of an increase to make you want to play at stop lights and its still safe for the transmission. Even the stock Allison is not recommended to exceed a tune higher than 90hp, however I have pushed mine to the limits before and it held just fine.
> I also added 4" down pipe and exhaust and a cold air intake.
> I can tow all day at highway speeds in all terrains without the truck ever showing any sign of excessive load or strain.



My Dodge came with 4" pipes, includes an integrated exhaust brake, standard Electronic Range Select (ERS) and "Smart" tow/haul controls. At stock, 350 horsepower and 650 lb.-ft. of torque , I don't really need a chip. 11500 of horse trailer or 19000 of equipment, we are good to go.


----------



## bcp

nutz said:


> My Dodge came with 4" pipes, includes an integrated exhaust brake, standard Electronic Range Select (ERS) and "Smart" tow/haul controls. At stock, 350 horsepower and 650 lb.-ft. of torque , I don't really need a chip. 11500 of horse trailer or 19000 of equipment, we are good to go.



Looks like my 06 LBZ has the same engine specs as yours does. Mine stock is also 350, with 650 lbs torque. I just like getting the mileage I do and how the Duramax runs so quiet compared to the others. 
 And, as an added bonus, I have the Allison 6 speed Transmission and the Eaton G-80 differentials.

Looks like Ford beats us both.
...................Max Payload...............Max Towing..........GVWR...........GCWR
Ram 3500.........  4360......................19200................11500...........26900
Ford F-350.......   6160......................21800................13300...........30000
GMC 3500........    6223.....................21500................13000...........29200


----------



## nutz

bcp said:


> Looks like my 06 LBZ has the same engine specs as yours does. Mine stock is also 350, with 650 lbs torque. I just like getting the mileage I do and how the Duramax runs so quiet compared to the others.
> And, as an added bonus, I have the Allison 6 speed Transmission and the Eaton G-80 differentials.
> 
> Looks like Ford beats us both.
> ...................Max Payload...............Max Towing..........GVWR...........GCWR
> Ram 3500.........  4360......................19200................11500...........26900
> Ford F-350.......   6160......................21800................13300...........30000
> GMC 3500........    6223.....................21500................13000...........29200



Yep, from here it does look that way. And yes, I am running an Aisin 6 spd. auto with pto for on-board air.


----------



## bcp

nutz said:


> Yep, from here it does look that way. And yes, I am running an Aisin 6 spd. auto with pto for on-board air.



But you dont have the G-80. You are stuck with that limited slip differential. So 1960s


----------



## Bonehead

*5.7 Tundra*

Is rated at 10,100 in 2 WD configuration. 19.5 MPG average around here for me so far. And the 5.7 will definitely slap you back into your seat. I haven't owned a V8 in a while.


----------



## nutz

bcp said:


> But you dont have the G-80. You are stuck with that limited slip differential. So 1960s



nope.......spent the money for a tuner on front and rear yukon air lockers. Sometimes it gets muddy where the horses go camping. A nice grassy field can be a bear to get out of when wet.


----------



## bcp

nutz said:


> nope.......spent the money for a tuner on front and rear yukon air lockers. Sometimes it gets muddy where the horses go camping. A nice grassy field can be a bear to get out of when wet.


What year is your ram?
 just out of curiosity


----------



## nutz

2009 that just turned 75000. Headed for Princeton , WV for the weekend.


----------



## bcp

nutz said:


> 2009 that just turned 75000. Headed for Princeton , WV for the weekend.



Not even broke in yet.


----------



## struggler44

bcp said:


> Looks like my 06 LBZ has the same engine specs as yours does. Mine stock is also 350, with 650 lbs torque. I just like getting the mileage I do and how the Duramax runs so quiet compared to the others.
> And, as an added bonus, I have the Allison 6 speed Transmission and the Eaton G-80 differentials.
> 
> Looks like Ford beats us both.
> ...................Max Payload...............Max Towing..........GVWR...........GCWR
> Ram 3500.........  4360......................19200................11500...........26900
> Ford F-350.......   6160......................21800................13300...........30000
> GMC 3500........    6223.....................21500................13000...........29200



Only difference is you can see the tears in the eyes of the Ford owners when they are at the fuel pumps, at least it was this way a few years ago; the Powerstroke couldn't come close to comparing to the Cummins for fuel mileage


----------



## Monello

Here's a good link to a guy that looks at the pros & cons of different classes of motorhomes.

http://www.ardentcamper.com/blog/towables-versus-motorhomes


----------



## vraiblonde

Hah!  Reading my comments in this thread.    Who knew?


----------



## PJay

Old threads are sad..


----------



## littlelady

Homesick said:


> Old threads are sad..



I know what you mean.  It made me sad to see aps participating in this thread.  I miss him.  But, then again, it was fun to see vrai do a 180 on the subject of RV...ing and being on the road.  Life is change, whether we like it, or not, and we just have to go with it; so to speak.    It seems vrai is having a blast.  And, I have to say that I am a bit jealous, even though I am a homebody.  I appreciate her and Monello's reports from the road.


----------

